# Any tips?



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey girls....


Just wondering if any of you have any tips dietary or otherwise when you start stimms?
I have read a lot about pineapple juice, brazil nuts, milk and hot water bottles. If anyone can give me any tips they know of or even from their own experience, it would be greatly appreciated as I can't remember when to do all this stuff     


Thanking you all in advance x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Carly
Take a look under ICSI ,there is a link to numerous dietary advice and supplements at the moment.  I'm too computer iliterate to be able to bring it over here  I'm sure the recommendations would be the same as IVF/ICSI are the same process.  It's hard to remember what to do when! Good luck cycling.


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Cheers yellow hope xx


----------

